# Nick Diaz calls for immediate UFC title shot, insists he's the only draw left in MMA



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Nick Diaz calls for immediate UFC title shot, insists he's the only draw left in MMA
> 
> By Jesse Holland  @Jesse_Holland on Feb 23 2014, 2:30p 163
> 
> ...



http://www.mmamania.com/2014/2/23/5...ufc-title-shot-insists-hes-only-draw-left-mma


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Stay gone Nick.

I'm not going to dispute that he's a draw but what exactly has he done to earn a title shot? He already got a title shot coming off of a loss and got owned by St. Pierre. I'm glad that Dana realizes that Diaz isn't even in the picture.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think he has a chance against Hendricks, a heavy handed wrestler who can take a shot is a bad match up for him, but he is a decent draw.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

He beats Lawler with ease again and I think he takes Hendricks in a five rounder.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I think he comes back and loses to who ever he fights. He'll then retire again and whinge for the rest of eternity. The end.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Give him his title shot!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I am always interested in seeing a Diaz bro fight. I dont think think he should get an immediate title shot but hey i would be happy to have him back. Tons of fun fights and with lawler in the picture grudge matches are a possibility!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicks probably the only one left in the WW division I'd pay 60 bucks to see fight. But that's just me.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Give him Rory Macdonald the trash talk alone would be worth the price of admission.

Nick Diaz "muther****er Imma gone break your face"








Rory Macdonald "that's nice"
Nick Diaz "Bitch I'm the best fighter in the world"








Rory Macdonald "would you like to come to my cabin"
Nick Diaz "Shit **** **** Cock"








Rory Macdonald "your skin looks lovely"

It would answer the question who wins in a fight, a hyperactive badger or a shark on lithium.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Give him Soa Palelei missing weight as a warm up fight. :wink03:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I don't think he has a chance against Hendricks, a heavy handed wrestler who can take a shot is a bad match up for him, but he is a decent draw.


a heavy handed wrestler who can take a shot... and has a bad gas tank in what would be a 5 round fight. I would say its pretty even.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

I think hendricks likes to stand and I think Diaz would be a great fight for Lawler or Hendricks. We have heard that Nick cant stand with heavy hitters before. Paul Daily Lawler and he knocks them out. Would be interesting fight to see if hendricks lands what would happen because Hendricks ******* hits hard.

Styles make fights and GSP will always beat Diaz by playing safe. Diaz would have a good shot at beating both Hendricks and Lawler/again


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't think Hendricks will knock Nick out. I think he'll be able to take him down and control him like many of Nick's high level wrestler opponents have, and in the times that Nick gets back to his feet, Hendricks will be able to threaten him instead of being pillow fisted like some wrestlers, and work for another takedown. That's not a decision I see Nick winning unless Hendricks doesn't realize that his standup should be used as a threat to keep Nick from stuffing his takedowns. If he gets carried away and tries to KO Nick? That's Hendricks' worst case strategy and it would be a serious gamble to do it since Nick has beaten better strikers with heavier hands than Hendricks.

Not that this fight is likely to happen.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Let him fight Cain. A big star like Nick needs to be fighting in the heavyweight division.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah i dont see Diaz doing very well against Hendricks.


But why is Diaz so against fighting and earning a title shot?? I get that title shots probably mean alot more money BUT wouldnt that be worth working your way up to instead of just staying retired because you cant get that championship fight??


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

nick vs rory would be a good match up indeed


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope Nick and Dana stick to their words... and Nick doesn't fight again.

He's an exciting fighter, but he needs to learn his actions have consequences... something most kids do by the age of 16.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL PheelGood

I'd rather see him fight Cain, anyway. And Lesnar. At the same time.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Give him Rory Macdonald the trash talk alone would be worth the price of admission.
> 
> Nick Diaz "muther****er Imma gone break your face"
> 
> ...


This was phenomenal. Cheers John. "Your skin looks lovely," hahaha! And I think Rory would win, but just barely. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Give him Rory Macdonald the trash talk alone would be worth the price of admission.
> 
> Nick Diaz "muther****er Imma gone break your face"
> 
> ...


If I could rep you again, I would. I laughed.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Diaz could be champ if Ronda works with him on his wrestling / judo game.

I doubt Dana would want Diaz as champion, though.

Dana would probably prefer a champ who does as many press conferences and publicity appearances as possible, as opposed to the opposite.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Give him Rory Macdonald the trash talk alone would be worth the price of admission.
> 
> Nick Diaz "muther****er Imma gone break your face"
> 
> ...











Nick Diaz Now we're throwin skin cabin shit?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Nick Diaz Now we're throwin skin cabin shit?












Would you like to play with my pet Wolverine Toonces?










Only if I can bring my hardcore crew


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Nick Diaz **** your ****in wolverine 










Rory Macdonald GUUUUHHHHHH


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

^^^

Nick diaz vs marvin the water cooler office manager


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

_"eh Rory Macdonald eh needs ta be careful eh not to go to his eh dark place" _










_"I don't have a dark place I'm a very happy person. I have many friends and an excellent collection of fine wines and cheeses"_










_"RORY! GO TO YOUR DARK PLACE! RAWR!"_










_"Quiet Francis or else it gets the hose again"_










_"My brother murbleferble murphin turf flern Caraway fahner champion murfanerna bitch ass"_










_"I forgot their was another one of you, I would love to have both of you for dunner"_


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This thread has become better than the last several UFC events...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This thread has become better than the last several UFC events...


Because Nick Diaz rules MMA even when he is retired. 

Give the man his title shot!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rory-Diaz intrigues me really.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I don't think Hendricks will knock Nick out. I think he'll be able to take him down and control him like many of Nick's high level wrestler opponents have, and in the times that Nick gets back to his feet, Hendricks will be able to threaten him instead of being pillow fisted like some wrestlers, and work for another takedown. That's not a decision I see Nick winning unless Hendricks doesn't realize that his standup should be used as a threat to keep Nick from stuffing his takedowns. If he gets carried away and tries to KO Nick? That's Hendricks' worst case strategy and it would be a serious gamble to do it since Nick has beaten better strikers with heavier hands than Hendricks.
> 
> Not that this fight is likely to happen.


I pretty much agree with this as long as hendricks wrestles which I think he may not against diaz. The only other thing is he has fought better strikers then Hendricks but heavier handed? IDK Hendricks hits pretty Fing hard

John8204 tried to rep you that is funny as shit wouldnt let me though gotta spread


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This thread :laugh:

Well played guys, well played


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Pictures. Yayy.



I doubt Hendricks hits much harder than Paul Daley does.

Hendricks is still a small welterweight at 5'9.

Nick Diaz is 6'1.

If Diaz can keep the fight standing, he'll win the fight the same way Condit would have won his fight with Hendricks if it wasn't for takedowns.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Holy **** Rory looks like he has some bodies in his backyard.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Holy **** Rory looks like he has some bodies in his backyard.


Yeah he does


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh: That last one is definitely a creeper.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Yeah he does


he said bodies not walking rotisary pigs


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

YOU LEAVE BJ ALONE YOU MEAN BASTARDS  

Such a bunch of bastards


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

K R Y said:


> YOU LEAVE BJ ALONE YOU MEAN BASTARDS
> 
> Such a bunch of bastards


I'd like to poke his buddha belly with a stick and laugh while he tries to chase after me but gasses out and goes to the churro stand instead


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> YOU LEAVE BJ ALONE YOU MEAN BASTARDS
> 
> Such a bunch of bastards


Glad you found this thread... cos my mocking of BJ was totally for your benefit


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Killz said:


> Glad you found this thread... cos my mocking of BJ was totally for your benefit


Don't think I don't know that! War has been waged! If BJ is in Rory's graveyard, where is Diego?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Don't think I don't know that! War has been waged! If BJ is in Rory's graveyard, where is Diego?


hahaha touché :thumb02:


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha my day really needed a thread like this. Comedy Gold fellas 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Imagine if rory and BJ penn got a new show being a remake of married with children with BJ being al bundy drinking beer with his fat belly on the couch and rory in his eyeliner witht he sassy one liners to his husband


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This has to be shopped right?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> But why is Diaz so against fighting and earning a title shot?? I get that title shots probably mean alot more money BUT wouldnt that be worth working your way up to instead of just staying retired because you cant get that championship fight??


Because the UFC has created an environment where title shots are not always earned in the cage, and Diaz is as well aware of this as any individual can be.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Because the UFC has created an environment where title shots are not always earned in the cage, and Diaz is as well aware of this as any individual can be.


I want to call you out on this. Last 3 challengers for each title.

Junior Dos Santos - Former champion, 1-1 with current champion, won previous fight with spinning heel kick and FOTN honours.

Bigfoot Silva - 2-0, 2 KOs. Browne and Overeem were big prospects, and Bigfoot stopped them both. 

Cain Velasquez - 10-1 overall, former champion. Dominated Bigfoot Silva to earn a rematch for his title.

-----

Alexander Gustafsson - 15-1 overall, 6-0 streak (4 finishes).

Chael Sonnen - Only person to accept the fight. Cancel the card or allow Chael to fight. Not prestigious though.

Vitor Belfort - On a 7-1 run with 6 finishes (5 in the first round). Only loss was to the greatest fighter of all time.

-----

Anderson Silva - Greatest of all time. On a 17-1 run. I don't really need to say his credentials tbh.

Chris Weidman - 9-0. Slightly unproven, but considered by most to be the only valid challenger at the time.

Chael Sonnen - Beat the champ for 24 minutes of their first fight, which won FOTY. Posted a 2 fight streak to earn the highest anticipated rematch of all time (at the time).

-----

Johny Hendricks - 15-1, considered the best challenger by everyone. Earned 4 post fight bonuses in his last 6. On a 6 fight streak.

Nick Diaz - 11-1. Personally requested by George St. Pierre. Was named the challenger for GSP twice before, being pulled out due to the press conference incident, and then an injury.

Carlos Condit - 5 fight streak with 3 finishes and 3 post fight bonuses. Interim champ.



I'm bored now . But besides Frankie dropping to challenge Aldo, everything below is a highly justified.

Chael Sonnen, Nick Diaz and Frankie Edgar are 100% of what you're referring to. Sonnen taking the fight at such short notice saved the night, GSP personally asked for Diaz and got it as a favour, and Edgar was a former LW champion who debate ably won his last two fights and was dropping to his natural weight class.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I want to call you out on this. Last 3 challengers for each title.
> 
> Junior Dos Santos - Former champion, 1-1 with current champion, won previous fight with spinning heel kick and FOTN honours.
> 
> ...


What complete a waste of time. Diaz fought for the title after losing a fight, hence why I said he is intimately familiar with the fact that in the UFC fighters do not always earn title shots for what happens in the cage. So what did you prove really?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Clyde if you really think what GDP said is false, you haven't been paying attention. There are obviously guys that have fought for the title that earned the shot. There isn't always someone out there that is more "interesting" then the guy that deserves it. But when there is, that "interest" is generally weighted higher then "most deserving" at that point. TJ Grant and Zingano both earned title shots, got injured and are having a hard time now getting those shots they earned. Other more "interesting" fights are keep getting consideration over them. But there are numerous examples of hype outweighing performance. That situation doesn't always exist, but when it does hype usually wins out.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Killz said:


> I think he comes back and loses to who ever he fights. He'll then retire again and whinge for the rest of eternity. The end.


This !


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OU said:


> Clyde if you really think what GDP said is false, you haven't been paying attention. There are obviously guys that have fought for the title that earned the shot. There isn't always someone out there that is more "interesting" then the guy that deserves it. But when there is, that "interest" is generally weighted higher then "most deserving" at that point. TJ Grant and Zingano both earned title shots, got injured and are having a hard time now getting those shots they earned. Other more "interesting" fights are keep getting consideration over them. But there are numerous examples of hype outweighing performance. That situation doesn't always exist, but when it does hype usually wins out.


First Grant got injured before the Bendo fight, then Pettis won. Grant got injured before their fight, then Pettis got injured for their second fight.

Getting injured before back to back title fights is sure to take you away from the title picture.

Cat Zingano deserves the next shot imo. But was Sarah McMann THAT much more interesting? Zingano HAD to be replaced by Tate, but I dunno why they replaced her with another okayish fighter, probably less interesting tbh


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Diaz should NEVER get another title shot again. That was literally THE most pathetic title performance I have ever seen. The one advantage Diaz "had" over GSP was striking, and Diaz froze against GSP and did nothing.

I'd love Condit-Diaz again so hopefully Condit could KO his ass and so delusional people online wouldn't say Condit is a scared fighter when he has an amazing rate of finishing fights.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^He was a scared fighter in that fight though.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> First Grant got injured before the Bendo fight, then Pettis won. Grant got injured before their fight, then Pettis got injured for their second fight.
> 
> Getting injured before back to back title fights is sure to take you away from the title picture.
> 
> Cat Zingano deserves the next shot imo. But was Sarah McMann THAT much more interesting? Zingano HAD to be replaced by Tate, but I dunno why they replaced her with another okayish fighter, probably less interesting tbh


Grant was booked over in favor of Pettis and still hasn't been booked or named as the next contender. It was also just an example. I think your previous statement is just incorrect. There are obvious examples of factors other then in the cage performance that have carried higher weight recently. There are numerous examples of that. Like I said there isn't always a more "interesting" option out there then the most deserving. But when there is, then generally get the nod.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OU said:


> Grant was booked over in favor of Pettis and still hasn't been booked or named as the next contender. It was also just an example. I think your previous statement is just incorrect. There are obvious examples of factors other then in the cage performance that have carried higher weight recently. There are numerous examples of that. Like I said there isn't always a more "interesting" option out there then the most deserving. But when there is, then generally get the nod.


Grant got himself injured twice though. He will probably get a contender fight in his next one.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Grant got himself injured twice though. He will probably get a contender fight in his next one.


Even if you don't like the Grant example, the overall point still stands.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

OU said:


> Even if you don't like the Grant example, the overall point still stands.


Cat Zingano stands, but I don't think Grant does. He got himself injured before two title fights, which means he will have to re-earn the shot. That's to be expected.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cat Zingano stands, but I don't think Grant does. He got himself injured before two title fights, which means he will have to re-earn the shot. That's to be expected.


The point goes well beyond Cat and TJ. The original point is "interesting" outweighs merit when that option is available. The option isn't always there, but when it is, it's the favored option.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm fed up with Nick... all talk and no walk. Dude never wins when it counts, in the UFC.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Cocky moth********


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

> Diaz should NEVER get another title shot again. That was literally THE most pathetic title performance I have ever seen. The one advantage Diaz "had" over GSP was striking, and Diaz froze against GSP and did nothing.
> 
> I'd love Condit-Diaz again so hopefully Condit could KO his ass and so delusional people online wouldn't say Condit is a scared fighter when he has an amazing rate of finishing fights


Not saying Nick really had a good performance, but who has against GSP? Hendricks is the only one that comes to mind (I thought Hendricks won the fight, personally although it was close). Condit had maybe a minute and a half of successful offense. Considering all the guys that GSP has trashed and dominated I'd actually say that Nick had probably some of the most success against him. And this is coming from someone who personally despises Diaz and just about everything he represents.

If Diaz does come back I'd say put him up against someone like Maia or Kampmann. The man is no doubt a top five Welterweight who simply lost to better men. He's already proven to be a draw, although Diaz is probably exaggerating his own drawing power. No reason why he shouldn't get a big fight, but a title shot?

Piss off. He'll never touch that belt.

I'd preferred that he stay retired though.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Diaz is a legit contender.

I'll enjoy seeing him shush the naysayers up.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like Diaz, normally puts on good fights. I'd be up to him getting a contender fight for the title. Skipping a few people? Sure. But there's not many people outside of Condit/Hendricks that get me excited at WW, so I'd be down for it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Diaz vs. Rory, Brown, or Lawler would all be interesting fights for sure.

Don't care to watch Condit/Diaz again though.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Diaz vs. Rory, Brown, or Lawler would all be interesting fights for sure.
> 
> Don't care to watch Condit/Diaz again though.


There's no doubting the UFC 170 division is a better, more interesting place with Nick Diaz in it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So clear Nick Diaz own organization delusion sunk big time and he is trying to come back to UFC while maintaining the tough attitude to hide the fact he has his tail tucked between his legs. 

Guy can't manage his own career, can't even produce a coherent speech, imagine to be the administrator of the professional lives of several athletes. What a joke.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hellholming said:


> I'm fed up with Nick... all talk and no walk. Dude never wins when it counts, in the UFC.


Are you referring to the two losses that he got? Where one was a very close decision against one of the top WWs in the world? Or where the other one is a against a top 3 fighter of all time?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Diaz should NEVER get another title shot again. That was literally THE most pathetic title performance I have ever seen. The one advantage Diaz "had" over GSP was striking, and Diaz froze against GSP and did nothing.


Well, his striking style was just getting him put on his back anyway. He knew he had to stop them takedowns and he did, but at the expense of his striking. 

It was not "pathetic" GSP is just better...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally, a Nick Diaz thread again. I really missed him and his big mouth. Hope he comes back to the octagon real soon.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Are you referring to the two losses that he got? Where one was a very close decision against one of the top WWs in the world? Or where the other one is a against a top 3 fighter of all time?


yes, I am.

with all his talk before and after (and even during) fights, he should win over more top opponents.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Remember when this thread was awesome, 










Anyways because this thread has to go down that direction.

Fact One: Nick Diaz highest ranked victory is over Robbie Lawler and that was in 2008, he has no other victories over anyone in the top 50.
http://www.fightmatrix.com/mma-ranks/welterweight/

Fact Two: Nick Diaz matches up very well against both Lawler and Hendricks. Johnny Hendricks' biggest weakness is his boxing, he was out boxed by GSP, Condit, Koscheck, Story etc. Diaz has a great chin and could defeat Hendrick, he can also beat Robbie Lawler as he's already done it.

So he has been protected by MMA organizations and he could be champion. It is a cruel dichotomy of the Diaz boys.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> So clear Nick Diaz own organization delusion sunk big time and he is trying to come back to UFC while maintaining the tough attitude to hide the fact he has his tail tucked between his legs.
> 
> Guy can't manage his own career, can't even produce a coherent speech, imagine to be the administrator of the professional lives of several athletes. What a joke.


Are you serious right now? You thought he was trying to own his own MMA company and do well with it? He set up an event for local fighters and let the viewer set the price for watching it. Yet you bash him for that?

Unreal. Nick Diaz haters are such a goofy bunch. EVen when the guy does 100% right they criticize him for it.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

If you look into some of my past replies I have stated that I think Nick Diaz would beat Hendricks and I still feel he is the one to do it. He has better boxing and will bang with Hendricks all he wants. If it goes to the ground Diaz will eat him up. Hendricks has the world class wrestling but thats all it is. His MMA ground game is not effective as far as scoring. Diaz will catch him but I actually think Diaz beats him on the feet. He will get him caught up in a boxing match and take him apart. Hendricks hasnt faught anyone with superior hands. This fight I would pay for !!!!!!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Are you serious right now? You thought he was trying to own his own MMA company and do well with it? He set up an event for local fighters and let the viewer set the price for watching it. Yet you bash him for that?
> 
> Unreal. Nick Diaz haters are such a goofy bunch. EVen when the guy does 100% right they criticize him for it.


Thanks for your response. So nice to see when a nerve been struck.

TBH, when he did something 100 % right and left UFC I didn't criticize him.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Not a fan of Diaz the person, but I wouldn't mind seeing him back in the cage. I don't think he should get a title shot right away though. Can't deny part of what he says people either hate him or love him and he is a draw.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> *You thought he was trying to own his own MMA company and do well with it*? He set up an event for local fighters and let the viewer set the price for watching it. Yet you bash him for that?


In time. Yes for the bold question. What anybody was suppose to think? He certainly didn't apply for a promoter's licence with CSAC just thinking about a single event and create all this production.

http://nickdiazpromotions.com/

By the way, I am not bashing him for this attempt. I praise it, actually. I just can't see him organizing the thing. Maybe his prestige as a fighter (he is a good fighter) would bring attention to the newborn org but somebody else will have to be in charge of PR and do the speeches, ffs.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't. I think he is just trying new things and wanted to give a platform out there for local fighters. Nick stayed quiet about it all really. It was what it was, probably a single show company that doesn't have the funds nor the people to get it going. It was more of a hobby for Nick. Obscure local events come and go all the time. This was one of them.

It is cool that he is in a position to do these sort of things. Have hobbies like biking and swimming. Teach and train guys. Start a local show if he wants. Nick is living life


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't. I think he is just trying new things and wanted to give a platform out there for local fighters. Nick stayed quiet about it all really. It was what it was, probably a single show company that doesn't have the funds nor the people to get it going. It was more of a hobby for Nick. Obscure local events come and go all the time. This was one of them.
> 
> It is cool that he is in a position to do these sort of things. Have hobbies like biking and swimming. Teach and train guys. Start a local show if he wants. Nick is living life


I don't know if it will succeed, but definitely he is not looking forward to a steady promotion and he already posted WAR MMA 2 is on its way:

http://nickdiazpromotions.com/warmma2/

I could call bike riding, swimming and fishing hobbies, but to create and manage a show involving the lives of people? I don't think that qualify as a hobby.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I don't know if it will succeed, but definitely he is not looking forward to a steady promotion and he already posted WAR MMA 2 is on its way:
> 
> http://nickdiazpromotions.com/warmma2/
> 
> I could call bike riding, swimming and fishing hobbies, but to create and manage a show involving the lives of people? I don't think that qualify as a hobby.


Oh stop. Guys sign up to fight. They are happy to get the oppurtunity. Yea im sure diaz runs it all. Yea right. He uses his name to give a platform for local and less known fighters. At least he is willing to try. I doubt he thinks he is creating the next ufc. He adds guys who cant even get fights. What have you done? For nick it may be a hobby or a try at promotion. He is probably in a fifferent position than you i would say. Who are you yo say what is a hobby or side project when you hve no idea what it is to be a household name mma fighter? . 

Your hate for a guy you dont even know runs deep.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Oh stop. Guys sign up to fight. They are happy to get the oppurtunity. Yea im sure diaz runs it all. Yea right. He uses his name to give a platform for local and less known fighters. At least he is willing to try. I doubt he thinks he is creating the next ufc. He adds guys who cant even get fights. What have you done? For nick it may be a hobby or a try at promotion. He is probably in a fifferent position than you i would say. Who are you yo say what is a hobby or side project when you hve no idea what it is to be a household name mma fighter? .
> 
> Your hate for a guy you dont even know runs deep.


I am not hating on him, I am continuing a conversation and saying his intentions look little more than a hobby. You are still in this crazy defensive mode, but curiously, diminishing Nick intentions and aspirations this time. :confused02:

Not a hobby, not new UFC. That's it.


----------

